# Esperanto:  Afiksuzema aŭtoro?



## Cenzontle

Mi serĉas aŭtoron de prozo aŭ poezio kiu verkis originale en Esperanto, ne traduke, kaj kiu multe kaj imageme uzas Esperantajn afiksojn.  Ĉu vi povas helpi min?


----------



## Αγγελος

Eble Johán Valano (pseŭdonimo de Claude Piron).


----------



## Cenzontle

Dankegon!  Mi serĉos liajan verkojn.



Αγγελος said:


> Eble Johán Valano (pseŭdonimo de Claude Piron).


----------



## Luchjo

Jes, Claude Piron estas spertulo pri tio. Same John Wells, kiu ech verkis interesegan artikolon pri la temo "La afiksoj de Esperanto". Vi trovas ghin che http://www.e-novosti.info/forumo/viewtopic.php?t=3562&start=22: 

John Wells 

*LA AFIKSOJ DE ESPERANTO* 

La afiksa sistemo de Esperanto estas unu el la plej grandaj elpensaĵoj de Zamenhof. Per la afiksoj -- deko da prefiksoj, trideko da sufiksoj oficialaj, plus eble kvardeko da teknikaj kaj aliaj neoficialaj sufiksoj -- per tiu afiksaro Esperanto havas elstaran rimedon por strukturigi la vortprovizon kaj tiel simpligi al la lernanto ĝian ekposedon. La plej evidenta rezulto de la afiksa sistemo, skribas Waringhien, "estas la absoluta simpleco kaj regulareco de la vortfarado, kio akre kontrastas kun la varieco kaj neregulareco de la derivado en la ĉefaj eŭropaj lingvoj". 

Kiel trafe oni povas ilustri tiun fakton? Ni komparu la situacion de tiu, kiu lernas Esperanton, kun la situacio de tiu, kiu lernas la anglan kiel duan aŭ fremdan lingvon. Ni supozu, ke ili jam lernis la ĉefajn elementojn de la morfologio de la koncerna lingvo; la lernanto de Esperanto bone posedas jam la afiksojn kaj la manieron uzi ilin. Li lernas -- ekzemple -- unu novan vorton, la verbon _manĝi_. Li scias, ke ĝi konsistas el radiko _manĝ'_ kaj verba finaĵo. Tuj li povas produkti amason da aliaj vortoj, kies signifojn li eĉ ne devos lerni, pro iliaj logikaj interrilatoj. Li povas nomi la agon manĝi: ĝi estas _manĝo_. Tio, kion oni manĝas, estas memkompreneble _manĝaĵo_. 

La alia lernanto, tiu kiu lernas la anglan, lernas la verbon _to eat_ [10]. Tute simple (krom ke ĝi havas neregulajn preteriton kaj participon). Sed nun li devas lerni ankaŭ la vorton por manĝo: _a meal_ [11], kaj la vorton por manĝaĵo: _food_ [12]. Ili ne estas regulaj derivaĵoj kreitaj el la verbo _to eat_ [10], sed havas formon tute arbitran. Sekve, li devas lerni ilin aparte. 

La ripeta aŭ daŭra ago manĝi, la agado manĝi, prezentas problemon nek por unu lernanto, nek por la alia: _manĝado_, _eating_ [13]. La du [14] lernantoj tuj povas cetere krei adjektivon kun la signifo "rilata al manĝo", nome _manĝa_ en Esperanto kaj _eating_ [13] en la angla. 

La nova esperantisto daŭrigas per regule formitaj _manĝejo_, _manĝujo_, _manĝilaro_. La lernanto de la angla ŝvitas por enkapigi la neregule formitajn _dining-hall_ [15] aŭ _canteen_ [16]; _manger_ [17]; _cutlery [18] and crockery_ [19]. Por la esperantisto io povas esti _manĝebla_, _manĝinda_ aŭ eĉ _manĝenda_; li mem povas esti _manĝema_. En la angla oni havas du vortojn por "manĝebla": unu regulan, sed iom maloftan, _eatable_ [20], la alian neregulan sed oftan, _edible_ [21]. Nenio por esprimi la ideon "manĝinda"; por "manĝema" nur la forme senrilata _hungry_ [22]. 

Ĉiu parolanto de Esperanto povas daŭrigi: _manĝeto_, _manĝeti_, _manĝegi_, _manĝaĉi_. En la angla, kvar novaj lernendaĵoj -- _a snack_ [23], _to nibble_ [24], _to eat heartily_ [25] (kvazaŭ "manĝi kore" aŭ "elkore"), _to guzzle_ [26]. Tiel lerni tiun lingvon ŝarĝas terure la memoron de la lernanto -- kiu cetere baldaŭ devos fronti la problemon, eknaĝi (aŭ droni) en la maro da idiotismoj [27], ekde_a square meal_ [28] (kvazaŭ "manĝo kvadrata", t.e. bona aŭ satiga manĝo) ĝis _to fall to_ [29], _to tuck in_ [30], kaj _to do justice to_ [31] ("alfali, enfaldi, fari justecon al" -- ĉiuj sinonimoj de manĝi!). 

La lernanto de Esperanto scias, ke li povas mem krei vortojn, ekzemple _manĝinda_, kun certeco ke tiu vorto ekzistas kaj estas ĝusta, ke ĝia signifo estas pli-malpli konjektebla, kaj ke li povos facile memori ĝin. La lernanto de la angla eble volus provi krei _eatworthy_ [32] (manĝinda): sed bedaŭrinde tiu vorto _ne_ ekzistas en la lingvo (ankoraŭ), kvankam kelkaj similaj formoj ja ekzistas. 

John Wells. Lingvistikaj aspektoj de Esperanto. - 
Rotterdam, 1978, p. 35-36. Mallongigita. 

K O M E N T A R O 

10. To eat /tu it/ -- manĝi. 

11. A meal /e mil/ -- manĝo. 

12. Food /fud/ -- manĝaĵo. 

13. Eating /i'tin/ -- manĝado, manĝa. 

14. La du = tiuj du = ambaŭ. 

15. Dining-hall /daj'nin-hol/ -- manĝejo. 

16. Canteen /ken'tin/ -- manĝejo. 

17. Manger /mejn'ĝe/ -- manĝujo. 

18. Cutlery /kat'leri/ -- manĝilaro. 

19. Crockery /kro'keri/ -- manĝilaro. 

20. Eatable /i'tebl/ -- manĝebla. 

21. Edible /e'dibl/ -- manĝebla. 

22. Hungry /han'gri/ -- manĝema, malsata. 

23. A snack /e snek/ -- manĝeto. 

24. To nibble /tu nibl/ -- manĝeti. 

25. To eat heartily /tu it hat'li/ -- manĝegi. 

26. To guzzle /tu gazl/ -- manĝaĉi. 

27. Idiotismo - nelogika vortkonstruo, propra al iu lingvo sed ne al aliaj lingvoj. 

28. A square meal /e skŭe'a mil/. 

29. To fall to /tu fol tu/. 

30. To tuck in /tu tak in/. 

31. To do justice to /tu du ĝas'tis tu/. 

32. Eatworthy /it'ŭezi/ 

Boris Kolker 
Vojaĝo en Esperanto-lando. 
Perfektiga kurso de Esperanto kaj Gvidlibro pri la Esperanta kulturo 
Leciono 19


----------



## Cenzontle

Mi tre dankas vin, Luchjo!


----------

